#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  warenwet besluit machines

## Gast1401081

Rinus, 

volgens mij ben jij hier goed in, is dit niet wat we al jaren zochten? 

warenwet

----------


## chippie

In de eerste zin vind ik het al om te lachen[FONT=Arial]

[FONT=Arial]"bij de gratie ***s"[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Wat heeft die ermee te maken?[/FONT]

Verder is het interessant om te lezen. Bedankt **************.
[/FONT]

----------


## Gast1401081

> In de eerste zin vind ik het al om te lachen[FONT=Arial]
> 
> [FONT=Arial]"bij de gratie ***s"[/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]



zo beginnen al onze wetten...

----------


## Regelaar

Lijkt oude versie; laatste versie via overheid.nl . maar inderdaad voor ons zeer lezenswaardig!
http://wetten.overheid.nl/BWBR000557...tum_25-01-2011

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Mac (en anderen),
die kende ik al een poosje hoor.
Gewoon de NL uitleg / aanpassing van / aan de EU-Richtlijn Machines,
met IDD dat soort braakverwekkende politieke en monarchistische teksten van zelfverheerlijking (en zelfbevlekking).
Tijd voor een republiek ( - of een theocratie a la Rome en Iran ?!  :Cool:  )

Maar deze tekst waar Willem de Regelaar naar verwijst noemt op geen enkele plek de laatste en geldige versie van de MachineRichtlijn
[ 2006/42/EG ].
En dus loopt Nederland (zoals gebruikelijk) weer eens achter met het implementeren van de (ver-)nieuw(d)e EU-regels.
De aktuele stand van de echte Europese zaken is te vinden op de website van EurLex.
Nu nog even het WarenwetBesluit Gevaarlijke Werktuigen 
en iedereen snapt het weer helemaal .....   ( _niet meer_ !_?_)

----------


## NesCio01

Plak dan de artt. 93 en 94 van de Grondwet
erachteraan en je weet dat we bij zijn?

grtz

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Tijd voor een republiek ( - of een theocratie a la Rome en Iran ?!  )



Maar dan wel zoals in het oude Rome inclusief alle gebruiken en gewoontes van de patriciers en plebejers (varierend van gladiatoren, bachanalen en andere zaken :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ).

----------

